

Ask HN: How do you enagage users in your mobile app? - bmurali

Some say great products don&#x27;t need marketing, but I think these great products have in built propagation mechanisms will help it spread. That is a form of in built marketing : word of mouth etc.<p>Apart from word of mouth&#x2F;invites&#x2F;shares, how else do you engage your users based on their behavior?
======
seanrrwilkins
There's a good blog post from Nate at Picturelife on how he asks for app
reviews: [https://medium.com/@innonate/7-ways-to-ask-for-app-store-
rev...](https://medium.com/@innonate/7-ways-to-ask-for-app-store-
reviews-d4e4a74211cb)

Outside of that, I recommend starting with a solid core story and brand
experience. Arm your users with the story you want them to share with their
world. Plant the seed across your product and marketing so they pick up the
language you use and will share that from top of the minds.

